
Building robotics ground vehicle. Part 1 – mechanics - andreynech
https://www.veterobot.org/2015/06/building-robotics-ground-vehicle-part-1.html
======
andreynech
Part 2 – remote control is added:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22073929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22073929)

